# The Movie: Hulk



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't Waste your money the movie Blows. Took my son (age 5)tonight he got scared, I got bored. Left about 40 minutes early. 
Bob


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 24, 2003)

to a PG-13 movie rated that way primarily because of violence.  Riiight...

And you're suprised he got scared?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 24, 2003)

It wasn't that bad! The ending could have been better, but the effects where pretty cool.


----------



## tarabos (Jun 24, 2003)

i was actually pleasantly surprised by it. it's on my list of top comic book to movie transitions.

but yes...i can see where the HULK in the movie would scare the crap out of a young child. i was pretty surprised at how many really young children were in the theatre the two time i went to see it. i think the movie got the PG-13 rating because the HULK never actually kills anyone and there is pretty much no blood in the movie. the language is not vulgar at all either, not that it needs to be.


----------



## tarabos (Jun 24, 2003)

i also take into consideration that The HULK was never at most times a strong comic book. it was more of a comic that Marvel kept running because i think it felt obliged to. there are only a couple of HULK storylines that i really enjoyed.

i think Ang Lee did a good job.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> *to a PG-13 movie rated that way primarily because of violence.  Riiight...
> 
> And you're suprised he got scared? *



The Scene he got scared was the dog part, and it wasn't like he started crying and screaming. He just got out of his seat and sat down on my lap. No big deal. Heck after that he kinda wanted to stay. I think he was getting bored with it also. I know the first hour he was nore entertained with watching where the movie was being projected out from then the movie. Alot of big name stars for a big let down movie.
Bob


----------



## Elfan (Jun 24, 2003)

I enjoyed the movie.  Certainly some rough spots, and if you wanted a straight action movie you will be disapointed.  But if you can accept a little differnt take on a comic book action movie you're enjoy it.  

And its the first time I've seen a Comanche in a movie, woohoo!


----------



## Zepp (Jun 25, 2003)

Ang Lee failed fantastically on this one.  The special effects were cool, but the story and the direction sucked beyond description.  If you really want to see it, wait until it's on HBO.

And no, I never read the comic.


----------



## Kingston (Jun 25, 2003)

if you where never a fan of the hulk i could definatly see how you could not enjoy the movie.

as far as the story line.....it was as good as any comic books story line.

I personaly liked it. A little slow at times, ran a little to long, but i got everything i wanted out of the movie.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 12, 2003)

I saw it, and thought it was very good. I liked the whole comic book filming and the credits were VERY original  

The special effects are brilliant and the movie was fun to watch, I liked the story as well. Ending could have been better but It leaves for a sequel so I dont mind. Good movie.....infact all the Marvel movies EXCEPT Daredevil have been great


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2003)

I was bored.

I thought the Nick Nolte character was stilted and artificial; the Sam Elliot character was too much of a caricature even by comic book standards; and because of this Jennifer Connelly's performance, though good, was out of step. The dialogues were too long-winded and dull.

I liked the ending scene but not what became of Nick Nolte--that whole part seemed just silly.

Overall, a real disappointment.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 2, 2003)

i hate hulk but i bought daredevil the other day I liked that money cause of all the martial arts moves and the sai's used in it


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 3, 2003)

I saw the Hulk the other day (not my idea!) and I have to agree with you guys, I wasn't too impressed at all. It was so looooooooong and sloooooow, it should have been about an hour shorter!

Plus the CGI was very, very poor compared it's contemparies (Gollum for instance).

I enjoyed T3 though 

Ian.


----------



## Shinzu (Aug 4, 2003)

my son liked it, but i wasn't too impressed.  the effects were good, but it needs more than effects to be a good movie.  now spiderman!!! .... that was a good comic book movie.

i feel they could have done more with the hulk.


----------

